# Benazir Bhutto killed



## kalpik (Dec 27, 2007)

In a bomb blast :O


----------



## zyberboy (Dec 27, 2007)

wth.....is it true?


----------



## kalpik (Dec 27, 2007)

Switch on the news


----------



## utsav (Dec 27, 2007)

Just saw on news


----------



## Pathik (Dec 27, 2007)

Yea man.. Sad
There was a suicidebombing on her rally and she was shot in the neck.


----------



## enticer86 (Dec 27, 2007)

*www.abcnews.go.com/International/story?id=4055506&page=1


----------



## zyberboy (Dec 27, 2007)

she was shot in the neck


----------



## azzu (Dec 27, 2007)

yea just saw 
the killers came on a bike and fired on her with ak-47 
and bullets rushed on to her throat 
sad this is really sad


----------



## saurabh kakkar (Dec 27, 2007)

its really very sad 

offtopic : @kalpik ur Pm is full plz clear some msg


----------



## Hustlerr (Dec 27, 2007)

yea just watching on News


----------



## Cerebral Assasin (Dec 27, 2007)

Its very sad


----------



## iMav (Dec 27, 2007)

damn shocking seriously very shocking and sad ... 5 bullets shot;1 thru neck - assassination ...  damn


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 27, 2007)

wasn't it expected?She himself said it a couple of times that she fears her murder.

Anyways she wasn't any saint either,but still its very sad for pakistani democracy.


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Dec 27, 2007)

*www.ibnlive.com


----------



## nvidia (Dec 27, 2007)

Just saw it on the news. Its very sad


----------



## aatuif (Dec 27, 2007)

sad... 
sunni-shia strife in the offing now...


----------



## nvidia (Dec 27, 2007)

> RAWALPINDI, Islamabad — An attack on a political rally killed the Pakistani opposition leader Benazir Bhutto near the capital, Islamabad, Thursday. Witnesses said Ms. Bhutto was fired upon at close range before the blast, and an official from her party said Ms. Bhutto was further injured by the explosion, which was apparently caused by a suicide attacker.
> Ms. Bhutto was declared dead by doctors at a hospital in Rawalpindi at 6:16 p.m. after the doctors had tried to resuscitate her for thirty-five minutes. She had shrapnel injuries, the doctors said. At least a dozen more people were killed in the attack.
> 
> “At 6:16 p.m. she expired,” said Wasif Ali Khan, a member of Ms. Bhutto’s party who was at Rawalpindi General Hospital where she was taken after the attack, according to The Associated Press.Hundreds of supporters had gathered at the political rally, which was being held at Liaqut Bagh, a park that is a common venue for political rallies and speeches, in Rawalpindi, the garrison city adjacent to the capital.
> ...



Read more


----------



## fun2sh (Dec 27, 2007)

ohm my gooodness!!  
bechari bHutto!!!

bad news for pakistan just at eve of new year


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 27, 2007)

Happy New Year! Will they ever learn that funding and arming islamic terrorists isn't EXACTLY a good idea?

Its time they dismantled the training camps and killed all the terrorists. No prizes for guessing who trained them to use RDX and other devices of death.


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Dec 27, 2007)

such a sad news..


----------



## Pathik (Dec 27, 2007)

BTW guys how does it affect India?
I mean is it bad or good?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 27, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> BTW guys how does it affect India?
> I mean is it bad or good?



neither as I said bhutto wasn't any saint.all of them are the same.But very bad for pakistani democracy.


----------



## nvidia (Dec 27, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> BTW guys how does it affect India?
> I mean is it bad or good?


It will be good if all colleges will be closed for a day. It is bad if we have colleges


----------



## phreak0ut (Dec 27, 2007)

@Devil-Bad for pakistan, because there will be lesser militants? :-s
@Nucleus-Happy New Year! 

She goes, now her husband steps in and Pakistan is going for a much more worse democracy.


----------



## Rahim (Dec 27, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> Anyways she wasn't any saint either,but still its very sad for pakistani democracy.


In Politics nobody is a Saint. Its about Who is more Evil.


----------



## Anindya (Dec 27, 2007)

GOD knows now what will happen to Pakistan. It will be full of chaos now.


----------



## nvidia (Dec 27, 2007)

^^Maybe another emergency!


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 27, 2007)

democratic emergency


----------



## Anindya (Dec 27, 2007)

@ Nvidia Ya rightly told. I think for that only this has been done. so that Musharraf can keep powers to himself for some more time.


----------



## Pathik (Dec 27, 2007)

I dont think Musharraf is a fool.
If bhutto wd have been attacked then evy1 wd have pointed to him only.. 
Maybe there is more involved.


----------



## nvidia (Dec 27, 2007)

^^I agree with Pathiks.


----------



## eggman (Dec 27, 2007)

Bhutto ka to bhutta ban gaya
Omlete ke saath khaunga
Ab bas uska bhoot na aa jaye


----------



## anand1 (Dec 27, 2007)

I do not ko which way Pakistan is going through. It's too bad to see this......?


----------



## satyamy (Dec 27, 2007)

shocking news
*specials.rediff.com/news/2007/dec/27video3.htm



			
				pathiks said:
			
		

> BTW guys how does it affect India?
> I mean is it bad or good?


whoever bcome Pres. of Pak
their is no effect in India
They can only survive their If he/she balmes India otherwise.......


----------



## REY619 (Dec 27, 2007)

Pakistan is on Fire now! Just wait and see what will happen there now!!


----------



## gsoul2soul (Dec 27, 2007)

Well may she rest in peace... It is SAD!!

Damn I'm like sick and tired of witnessing these violent acts... **** YAAR!!


----------



## gowtham (Dec 27, 2007)

they fell in the pit they dug. training terrorists and all. yuck!


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Dec 27, 2007)

Pakistan enjoying the fruits of trees it planted in 80's.

Bhutto killed in Rawalpindi. Its a Military HQ. That city has more Military and ISI people than Civilians [just understand the impression] and still Secuirty was breached.

I smell Army's hands behind this.


----------



## mayanks_098 (Dec 28, 2007)

ya very sad news.cudnt believe my eyes the first time i saw it.
regarding its effect on india,or the world.well lets not forget one thing,pakistan is a nuclear state with not a clean record.so this (chaotic)situation will be ideal for extremists/terrorists groups to
 do something unfortunate(taking control of nuclear warheads)


----------



## prashantmaxsteel (Dec 28, 2007)

Tech_Wiz said:
			
		

> Pakistan enjoying the fruits of trees it planted in 80's.
> 
> Bhutto killed in Rawalpindi. Its a Military HQ. That city has more Military and ISI people than Civilians [just understand the impression] and still Secuirty was breached.
> 
> I smell Army's hands behind this.


I am not sure of that. Pervez always preferred Bhutto's Party over Nawaz Sharif. (Though both are utterly butterly corrupt! ).

Well Rawalpindi was never safe. Remember attacks on Frmr. Prez Pervez. 

Bhutto family dynasty seems to be over! Her father and two brothers were also in politics and killed/hanged.

The militants targetted Bhutto because she had a high chance of winning the election thereby stabilising the country. Instability is what these jihadis want! These ultras are hell bend on converting Pakistan into a safe haven for them and their next generation to breed and flourish!

I presume this trend will continue untill and unless Pakistan Government agencies(esp. ISI and Army) and certain section of people in Pak stop nurturing militants.

Pakistan is getting back what it sowed!
Look at Baluchistan! N-W frontier Provinces! and especially now in Waristan (Swat)

Ever heard of a nuke-power army surrendering before the tribal warlords and taliban militias!

Just check this page wikipedia Man! Swiss, Polish, West-Asia all have documented pages and pages of her and her Husband's coruption and misappropriations! She surely belittles Indian netas!


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 28, 2007)

ISI strikes again albeit this time its own peeps.You reap what you sow,as simple as that.


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Dec 28, 2007)

Sad news indeed


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Dec 28, 2007)

Sad news.  But an unstable pakistan poses a serious threat to India. Imagine the nukes getting in the hands of those jehadis.


----------



## Voldy (Dec 28, 2007)

Hmmmm. bad news


----------



## fun2sh (Dec 28, 2007)

hey where is my post which said abt an email from bhutto


----------



## x3060 (Dec 28, 2007)

all the posts are gone, even mine ...some one screwed up the site, anyways i am not in a mood to post things from the start.


----------



## Kiran.dks (Dec 28, 2007)

She was a good woman. I feel very sad about her. 
But it was like she went into the death trap herself. It was very clear that her life was at risk from many years after she landed in Pakistan.


----------



## x3060 (Dec 28, 2007)

she was not a good woman, no she was no saint, she had her own share of corruption....
that being said , no leaders are good either , in any of the whole world...


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 29, 2007)

In this kingdom of the Gun and the Sword,
The Pen is the only way to become the lord.
That said, but yet another life was erased,
While people looked on, confused and dazed.
Such times are here to try men's soul,
Freedom is hence the ultimate goal.

WTF I write poetry ?


----------



## fun2sh (Dec 29, 2007)

great words


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Dec 29, 2007)

Where are my posts. I practically posted a entire 30 page **** lol


----------



## praka123 (Dec 29, 2007)

who killed her?=ISI and pak mil not giving her protection hence the Islamists who killed her in the name of she be a US puppet.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Dec 29, 2007)

Today imran has commented that she was brave and courageous than any men in pakistan..


Enough to say how powerful .brave she is..

Fu.k pakistan politics and president


----------



## fun2sh (Dec 29, 2007)

pakistan is doomed for sure!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 29, 2007)

I say Imran Khan FTP
he is a real decent guy


----------

